# CB female three toed box turtle wanted...



## turtlebear (May 29, 2012)

A male three toed box turtle adopted us four years ago. Severly damaged carapace from dogs/coyotes chewing on him. He stays outside in the backyard year round. Comes to the patio if he's hungry and stands in his food dish, waiting...

Large secure yard, little pool with waterfall (made specifically for him), "Boxie" wants a female companion.

Please let me know if you have one available, captive bred please.


----------



## Angi (May 29, 2012)

Where are you located? The Turtle and Tortoises Society in San Diego 
always has too many.


----------



## turtlebear (Jul 16, 2012)

Angi said:


> Where are you located? The Turtle and Tortoises Society in San Diego
> always has too many.



Sorry for the delayed response.
I'm located in the city of Denton, TX. An adult male three-toed "adopted" us five years ago. His shell was chewed up by coyotes/dogs. I'm assuming he was carried from a city park two blocks away and across a busy street into our neighborhood. If left to his own navigation, he would have tried to cross the hwy to get back to his territory, if that's where he came from. So, for his protection, we have kept him in our backyard since that day. He's healthy now, still showing chewing damage, but eats regularly on our patio when he can't find his own delicacies. I have arranged a small waterfall and pool for him. We are very reluctant to use any pesticides for his sake.

He would like to have at least one female (CB preferred). Any and all offspring will be discretely released in the center of the park at the appropriate age/condition.

Thanks to anyone that can help with getting him a mate.
Barry


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Barry:

Welcome to the Forum!!

Are 3-toed box turtles native to your area of Texas? If not, it would be illegal to release them. If so, there are laws governing the release for them too. So, before you do anything that might get you into trouble, learn your regulations.

Box turtles are one of my favorites. I have a couple of each kind except for the Mexican ones. I love them.


----------



## turtlebear (Jul 16, 2012)

That was a silly notion I had that has passed on as completely unacceptable and nonproductive as to a release. I certainly know it was, well, a stupid thought really.

The Texas three-toed box turtle is, of course, native to portions of North Texas. The male living with us cannot ,and never will be, sold, or released anywhere. He is in his fifth summer with us and seems healthier since the day he wondered into our yard. He is definitely well cared for. He is not tame, he is tolerant.

What would I do with, as my wife would say, "a herd of turtles", anyway. So, thanks for the responses, always good to hear others favor three-toed and other box turtles and really care about their well being.


----------

